# 80's Ninja Craze?



## sojobow (Sep 22, 2004)

old sojo was in College and running business in the 80's and somehow missed the "Ninja Craze."  Tell me what happened.  What is this "80's Ninja Craze?"  Describe some events that took place.

Thanx.  sojo


----------



## phlaw (Sep 22, 2004)

Alot of really col (Cheesy!) Ninja movies came out:

American Ninja 1,2,3
Ninja 3 The Domination (Female Ninja)

The Master TV Series with Lee Van Cleef and Timothy Van Pattan and I think there was even a monthly publication called "Ninja".


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 22, 2004)

We can't forget the most important one of all...The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 22, 2004)

There was a TV series I believe it was called the master in 85 or 86.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 22, 2004)

sojobow said:
			
		

> What is this "80's Ninja Craze?"  Describe some events that took place.


Your "Hanshi" got his start, as a "ninjitsu" instructor, in large part due to the movie Bloodsport.

Jeff


----------



## TimoS (Sep 22, 2004)

sojobow said:
			
		

> old sojo was in College and running business in the 80's and somehow missed the "Ninja Craze."  Tell me what happened.  What is this "80's Ninja Craze?"  Describe some events that took place.



Interesting that you "missed" the Ninja craze when the whole dux ryu "ninjitsu"  is a direct product of it  :uhyeah:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 22, 2004)

Ninjas in the movies.  And then more ninjas in the movies.  Chuck Norris played a ninja, even. Ninjas on the covers of magazines.  Ninja books started coming out.  Ninja videos.  Later we had Mutant Ninja Turtles.

Nowadays people think the only way a ninja can move from point A to point B is via a cartwheel.

People who never really studied ninjutsu started marketing their art as ninjutsu.  People started asking me if I taught "ninja" (thinking it the art, rather than an individual).  

Throwing stars became popular, and then were promptly outlawed in some states like Indiana.  You can own a .45 or an Ar-15 in Indiana...and can carry them openly...but its a misdemeanor to carry a throwing star.

Had a guy come into a school I taught at...this was 1982...and claim he was a black belt in ninjutsu.  I asked him where he got his belt, he said "China."  I called him on that...he amended it by saying "China, Korea, Japan...it was one of those places."


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Enson (Sep 22, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> he amended it by saying "China, Korea, Japan...it was one of those places."
> 
> 
> Regards,
> ...


did he ever mention russia? aw man i had too!:lol:


----------



## phlaw (Sep 23, 2004)

The Ninja Turtles actually came out in 1990, so that was the end result of the 80's Ninja craze.


----------



## TimoS (Sep 23, 2004)

phlaw said:
			
		

> The Ninja Turtles actually came out in 1990, so that was the end result of the 80's Ninja craze.



The movie, yes, but the cartoons on which the movie was based were from the 80's. The episode list can be found here


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2004)

It seems that you couldn't pick up a MA magazine without pages and pages of 
Ninja stuff for sale..I cannot count the number of a**ho**s that came into the bar that I worked at as a bouncer carrying black throwing stars in the handy "ninja" carrying case..There was one who came in wearing one on a chain around his neck for easy access in case he was threatened and need a weapon.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 23, 2004)

My personal favorite was the "ninja utility belt." 

Jeff


----------



## TimoS (Sep 23, 2004)

Kreth said:
			
		

> My personal favorite was the "ninja utility belt."



What was that ? Sounds a bit like Batman's Batbelt :ultracool


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 23, 2004)

TimoS said:
			
		

> The movie, yes, but the cartoons on which the movie was based were from the 80's. The episode list can be found here



I think the comic book even pre-dates the cartoons.


----------



## TimoS (Sep 23, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> I think the comic book even pre-dates the cartoons.



Well, you learn something every day  I honestly didn't even know there were comic books about them


----------



## loki09789 (Sep 23, 2004)

I still remember the "Ninja Cops team" episode of CHIPS (Eric Estrada is my HERO) where they were putting out feelers for a "ninja" spin off.

It was PATHETIC!  One guy actually used extending batons and did siniwali patterns ala Inosanto/Imada West coast Stunt choreagraphy stuff.

The idea that they used intelligence gathering, espionage and such and not just walked around in black pajamas was a good point, but it was very sad.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 23, 2004)

TimoS said:
			
		

> What was that ? Sounds a bit like Batman's Batbelt :ultracool



Pretty much, yeah. Except it also had an obligatory shuriken pouch...

Jeff


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 23, 2004)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Well, you learn something every day  I honestly didn't even know there were comic books about them



Yea, my friend used to read them back in '85 or '86. The first ones are actually worth quite a bit. Then they got really cheesy when Marvel or someone took them over. Then the toons came out.

I'll stick with Lone Wolf and Cub.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 23, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Ninjas in the movies. And then more ninjas in the movies. Chuck Norris played a ninja, even. Ninjas on the covers of magazines. Ninja books started coming out. Ninja videos. Later we had Mutant Ninja Turtles.
> 
> Nowadays people think the only way a ninja can move from point A to point B is via a cartwheel.
> 
> ...


:rofl: 

sigh!  (wipes away tear)

That's priceless.

Ninja throwing star set = $200.00
Ninja utility belt = $150.00
Ninja-esque black silk pyjamas = $80.00
Knowing anything about ninjutsu = priceless


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 23, 2004)

> I think the comic book even pre-dates the cartoons.



Yup. The first issue of the original comic book series (they've had like five) was published in 1984. Unlike the later cartoons, it was actually rather 'grim-n-gritty', violent, and somewhat serious --- although, the concept itself was funny.

The creators actually did a tinge of research into the book, as well --- can't count the number of times I saw ichimonji no kamae being done by the characters (as opposed to the karate-esque movements of the cartoon and movies).

*shrugs* Oh, well. Laterz.


----------



## Bester (Sep 23, 2004)

Unfortunately, there are a few "80's throwbacks" that continue to drag a good art through the mud.  Fictitious histories, "poof I vanish" crap, and a seeming belief that the workings of Kim and Dux are true martial arts.

Ah well, back to Atlantis for me.  I need to recharge my crystals before Master Shredder posts again.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 23, 2004)

My 2 Cents:

The ninja craze of the 80's also involved a lot of SKH togakura-ryu articles, with him standing in kamae so rigid he looked as to have a pole inserted where poles don't go, always demo-ing stealth maneuvers in broad daylight in black jammies. Got to where you couln't pick up a copy of a martial arts magazine without there being an article by he or his kin.

I wish I could recall them as the good ole days, but...I never really could get on board with the BJK kamae & basics. Too unpleasant on the bod after years of kenpo. Went almost a whole decade trying to find a MA mag that did NOT have a ninjutsu article in it.  I remember a kenpo instructor...oddly enough, addressing the lack of integrity in lineage for ninjutsu...who said if it got any worse, he was just going to paint the entire dojo black, and sit in the middle on a divan watching burning incense...he was sure people would pay to join him, as long as he said "it's ninjutsu".

Commercialism meets tradition, on an order of magnitude.


----------



## phlaw (Sep 24, 2004)

Is that episode of CHiPs the one where Eric Estrada used Nunchaku?

That was cool


----------



## Elizium (Sep 24, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> I think the comic book even pre-dates the cartoons.


I think the turtles came from the very early 1980's or late 1970's as bad guys.  They appeared first I think in a comic then disappeared.  A few years later they came back as good guys in the Turtles comic books.


----------



## Drac (Sep 24, 2004)

The Ninja utility belt..I almost forgot about that one...


----------



## Enson (Sep 24, 2004)

you can still buy the belt for about 10 bucks now!:ultracool


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 25, 2004)

> I think the turtles came from the very early 1980's or late 1970's as bad guys. They appeared first I think in a comic then disappeared. A few years later they came back as good guys in the Turtles comic books.



*blinks* Errr... that's news to me.

The first "real" appearance of the TMNT was in their own book, in 1984. They weren't what you'd call "bad guys", but did kill a lot of criminals in the issue (including the Shredder). It was originally intended as an one-shot, but quickly expanded into an ongoing series (which spawned an animated series about 5 years later).

Another comic series, based on the kid-friendly cartoon, was published by Archie Comics beginning in 1989 or so. That may be the "good guy" version you are referring to. But, the original Mirage series was ongoing at that point in time, too.

Oh well. I've proved my geekdom enough for now....


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 25, 2004)

heretic888 said:
			
		

> Oh well. I've proved my geekdom enough for now....


You did that a long time ago....:rofl:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 25, 2004)

phlaw said:
			
		

> Is that episode of CHiPs the one where Eric Estrada used Nunchaku?
> 
> That was cool


Nope.  In this episode, Ponch & John were only part of the wrap-around (a minute or so at the beginning and end of the show).  The bulk of the show featured a squad of martial-arts cops called "Force Seven" .  There were only four members at the time, all classic TV stereotypes.  There was the grim leader with a dark past (Fred Dryer, pre- "Hunter"), the Asian chick, the big strong silly guy, and the "bad boy" who needed direction.  I'm guessing the other three to be added were the crazy guy, the computer geek, and the con artist.

BTW, I do believe that the nadir of the '80s ninja craze had to be the article "Is Batman a Ninja?".


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 25, 2004)

I thought Batman was a Ninja of some sort..i remember in 1 cartoon episode he ended up fighting some ninja from his old school or something...


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 26, 2004)

AaronLucia said:
			
		

> I thought Batman was a Ninja of some sort..i remember in 1 cartoon episode he ended up fighting some ninja from his old school or something...



No no... Batman was trained as a Samurai... the Ninja was a student who tried to steal the master's sword and was kicked out and joined a ninja clan...

It was 2 episodes... "Night of the Ninja" and "Day of the Samurai"

 :asian:


----------



## TimoS (Sep 26, 2004)

Heh, this thread has given me an idea: I received an invitation to a Halloween party, so I think I'll dress as a ninja


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 26, 2004)

TimoS said:
			
		

> Heh, this thread has given me an idea: I received an invitation to a Halloween party, so I think I'll dress as a ninja



Nahhh... do somthing scary and dress as ashida kim...


----------



## TimoS (Sep 26, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Nahhh... do somthing scary and dress as ashida kim...



He's not that well-known here, fortunately  Though I have to admit, that _would_ be scary  :supcool:


----------



## heretic888 (Sep 28, 2004)

> You did that a long time ago....



Ah, its good to be loved.


----------

